# excision of abscess/sebaceous cyst



## mrolf (Nov 24, 2009)

Patient complains of painful & growing lump on back of his neck measureing 1.5 cm.Procedure-area injected w/lidocaine.Small incision made over the top.Wound edges seperated, cyst in its entirety taken out  and another small broken cyst  behind it. I was able to excise the cyst from the walls of the wound. Wound edges  brought together with prolene suture. Djagnosis is abscess/sebaceous cyst. Would this be coded as an I&D or excision of lesion.
Thanks.


----------

